# PbP WFRP2 - The Marius Gambit OOC [FULL]



## Torillan (Feb 9, 2007)

State your interest here, choosing one of the core races to play.  Then I will post all the rolls necessary to begin character builds.  Provide a good background, ending it with a reason you might be in Middenheim.  Characters can come from other Old World countries (Bretonnia, Estalia, Tilea, Border Princes, Kislev) as well as Norsca & Araby, but you'll need a really good backstory!  If some of you want to be travelling together, work that in too.  The idea is to have some fun, as well as kill off...er.....challenge the characters   .


----------



## Lot (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd be interested in a WHFRP game.  I'd like to play an Imperial human.  Beyond that, I'd let the dice figure out where I go from there.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 10, 2007)

<bump>


----------



## omrob (Feb 10, 2007)

*Yay!*

Whee the last WFRP game (my first PbP) i played in died in the big ole server crash from last year

I just got the nerve to start looking again. I'd like to play a dwarf ( from Middenheim) if you like, but if not then from the Mountains nearby from one of the units helping throw back the Storm of Chaos.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 11, 2007)

omrob said:
			
		

> Whee the last WFRP game (my first PbP) i played in died in the big ole server crash from last year
> 
> I just got the nerve to start looking again. I'd like to play a dwarf ( from Middenheim) if you like, but if not then from the Mountains nearby from one of the units helping throw back the Storm of Chaos.




All I care about is a plausible background, so he can come from wherever you'd like.  I'll post stat rolls soon.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2007)

Ops... well I posted over on the other thread but will repost interest here also...

I am interested in a Human... roll away for me please


----------



## Torillan (Feb 16, 2007)

So far I have :  

Lot (Human)
Omrob (Dwarf)
Karl Green (Human)

I'd like to try to get one or two more, but three could work too.  I will post stats soon.

I think I'll try it this way:  I will roll 2d10 8 times, and you can then distribute among the main profile as you like (adding racial stats).  I will roll twice for your career choices, reversing the numbers as well to give you 2-4 choices for careers (yes, you will get these along with the stat rolls).  I will roll for wounds and fate points as normal, and I'll let you guys fill out the rest.  I'll post them soon in spoiler mode.  

Thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2007)

Kewl


----------



## Lot (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking forward to this.  Now, we're just at the mercy of the dice.  Who gets the squire, who gets the apprentice, and who gets the ratcatcher.


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2007)

I love WFRP, and I own most of the main books for the new version.  I'm a little hesitant, though, because both games I have joined in the past six months on this board have died a slow death.

That said, I would like to play, if you need or want more people at this point.


----------



## omrob (Feb 16, 2007)

*Yay!*

Sorry been gone for a few days, but it doesnt look like i missed much. 

take it ez


----------



## Torillan (Feb 16, 2007)

omrob said:
			
		

> Sorry been gone for a few days, but it doesnt look like i missed much.
> 
> take it ez




You didn't.   

I'm going ahead with getting everything together, and we'll proceed with the three of you.


----------



## Paranoia833 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm kinda new here, but if you're still recruiting I'm game. I'd like to play a vanilla Imperial human, but beyond that let's see what the dice give me...


----------



## Torillan (Feb 17, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> I'm kinda new here, but if you're still recruiting I'm game. I'd like to play a vanilla Imperial human, but beyond that let's see what the dice give me...




Most excellent!

Make that the _five_ of you!!


----------



## Torillan (Feb 18, 2007)

*ATTN: INSIGHT, Omrob, Karl Green, Lot, Paranoia*

I've got almost all the stat rolls done.  I will post them later tonite.

Insight, if you are still interested in playing, let me know if you want to play something other than human.  I'll post your rolls assuming you want to play a human.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I've got almost all the stat rolls done.  I will post them later tonite.
> 
> Insight, if you are still interested in playing, let me know if you want to play something other than human.  I'll post your rolls assuming you want to play a human.




Yeah, gimme a Human.

Are you allowing anything from books other than the Core Rules?


----------



## Torillan (Feb 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, gimme a Human.
> 
> Are you allowing anything from books other than the Core Rules?




Yes.  Good question!  I have Realms of Sorcery, Tome of Corruption, Brettonnia sourcebook, Border Princes sourcebook, and Karak Azgal.  If you want to use something from those books, just let me know.  I'll have to go case-by-case for other sources.

I'm working on posting stats now.  I should have them up soon.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Stat Rolls*

OK.  Here are the stat rolls.  I have put each of the sets into spoiler mode.  

Here is how it will work:  The first eight numbers are for the Main Profile numbers.  Just arrange how you like and add the racial number to them (ie. if you put a 15 into WS for a human, you would end up with 15+20=35 WS).  I showed what I next rolled for Wounds and Fate Points.  Then comes the Random Talents rolls (if applicable), followed by two career rolls.  (each number is then reversed, allowing up to four choices for careers!  Obviously doubles can't be reversed-luck of the dice!).  

Now, hoping that makes sense, I will allow modifications.  First, you may apply Shallya's Mercy to ONE Main Profile Stat roll.  Once that is done, you may re-roll up to THREE rolls, be it for Main Profile stats, wounds or fate points, random talents, or careet choices.  The caveat is you MUST use the new results - no going back!).  And yes, you may ask for rerolls BEFORE career choice!

I'll let each of you put the finishing touches on your character (height, weight, appearance, etc....).  Once you finish all that, take your one free advance, and then post final characters Here .

I hope this makes sense.  Please don't hesitate to tell me I'm insane for doing it this way, I just wanted to be sure you can still have fun even with the randomness of die rolls.  have at it!!    


LOT – Human
[sblock]Stats: 7, 12, 10, 13, 9, 6, 15, 15
Wounds: 6 [11 wounds]
Fate Pts: 3 [2 fate points]
Random Talents: 85 [Super Numerate], 61 [Resistance to Poison]
Careers: 31 [Hedge Wizard], (13) [Bounty Hunter], 99 [Zealot] [/sblock]


OMROB – Dwarf
[sblock]Stats: 20, 14, 13, 15, 10, 13, 9, 18
Wounds: 8 [13 wounds]
Fate Pts: 2 [1 fate points]
Random Talents:  N/A
Careers: 71 [Shieldbreaker], (17) [Hunter], 38 [Miner], (83) [Thief] [/sblock]


KARL GREEN – Human
[sblock]Stats: 17, 8, 12, 12, 12, 11, 12, 15
Wounds: 9 [12 wounds]
Fate Pts: 4 [2 fate points]
Random Talents:  32 [Luck], 54 [Resistance to Magic]
Careers: 100 [Zealot], (01) [Agitator], 89 [Tradesman], (98) [Woodsman] [/sblock]


INSIGHT – Human
[sblock]Stats: 13, 6, 13, 2, 16, 13, 5, 15
Wounds: 10 [13 wounds]
Fate Pts: 5 [3 fate points]
Random Talents:  99 [Warrior Born], 71 [Sixth Sense]
Careers: 15 [Burgher], (51) [Outlaw], 76 [Soldier], (67) [Scribe] [/sblock]


PARANOIA833 – Human
[sblock]Stats: 13, 17, 17, 11, 13, 16, 9, 9
Wounds: 1 [10 wounds]
Fate Pts: 7 [3 fate points]
Random Talents:  88 [Very Resilient], 100 [Warrior Born]
Careers: 15 [Burgher], (51) [Outlaw], 76 [Soldier], (67) [Scribe] [/sblock]


----------



## Paranoia833 (Feb 19, 2007)

Heh, I think the dice want me to play a fighter-type character. In any case I'd like a reroll for wounds but other than that I'll keep my rolls. In any case I'll get to work turning those stats into a character.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 19, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> Heh, I think the dice want me to play a fighter-type character. In any case I'd like a reroll for wounds but other than that I'll keep my rolls. In any case I'll get to work turning those stats into a character.




Sounds good.  Your wounds reroll is _6_ , giving you _12 wounds_ .  Hope that's better!  Is that the only reroll?  If not you still have 2 more available.


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like I am likely playing a warrior-type as well.  I don't want to fight the tide all that much (I already have a talent meant for warriors and good wounds).  Lemme check out the book when I get home from work and I'll decide on the re-rolls - if any.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 19, 2007)

Woodsman for me...

Hmm Shallya's Mercy on the 8

Free Re-rolls, hmm I like most of them BUT please re-roll the Fate Points. Other then that I am pretty happy with most of the rest of the rolls. I will post out something tonight (as I don't have my WH book here with me at work)


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Looks like I am likely playing a warrior-type as well.  I don't want to fight the tide all that much (I already have a talent meant for warriors and good wounds).  Lemme check out the book when I get home from work and I'll decide on the re-rolls - if any.




OK I'd like to re-roll the 2 and the 5 from my main stats, and the 2nd talent (to replace Sixth Sense).

EDIT: I am good to post the character once I have those changes.


----------



## Lot (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd like to use Shallya's Mercy to make the 7 an 11 and re-roll the 6.  Also, I'd like to re-roll the 3 for Fate.  After that, I should be able to post the character soon after.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 20, 2007)

I am still working on the background and a few other things but here are the basics (I wanted to post here first so that I can clean him up before posting him over in the Gallery)



*NAME*: Hans Jügen 
*Career*: Woodsmen


```
WS:  32  / +10 / 0 / [b]32%[/b]
BS:  37  /   0 / 0 / [b]37%[/b]
S:   32  / +10 / 0 / [b]32%[/b]
T:   37* /   0 / 0 / [b]37%[/b]
Ag:  35  /  +5 / [b]1[/b] / [b]40%[/b]
Int: 32  /   0 / 0 / [b]35%[/b]
WP:  31  / +10 / 0 / [b]31%[/b]
Fel: 31  /   0 / 0 / [b]31%[/b]

A:   1   /   0 / 0 / [b]1[/b]
W:   12  /  +3 / 0 / [b]12[/b]
Mv:  4   /   0 / 0 / [b]4[/b]
Mg:  0   /   0 / 0 / [b]0[/b]
IP:  0   /  -- / - / [b]0[/b]
FP:  3(4)/  -- / - / [b]3(4)[/b]
```


*Skills*: Common Knowledge (the Empire) [Int], Concealment [Ag], Gossip [Fel], Perception [Int], Scale Sheer Surfaces , Secret Language (Ranger Tongue) [Int], Secret Sign (Ranger) [Int], Set Traps [Int], Silent Move [Ag], Speak Language (Reikspiel) [Int]
*Talents*: Luck (+1 Fortune Point a day), Resistance to Magic (+10% to resisting magic), Rover (+10% Concealment and Silent Move in the woods), Special Weapon Group (Two-Handed), Very Resilient (+5 Toughness, already added in)
*Equipment*: 2d10 gold, Antitoxin Kit, Blanket, Breeches, Dagger, Great Weapon (Two-Handed Axe), Hand Weapon (Sword), Light Armour (Leather Jack), Purse, Shirt, Sling Bag, Tattered Cloak, Wooden cutlery set and tankard, Worn boots.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 20, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Woodsman for me...
> 
> Hmm Shallya's Mercy on the 8
> 
> Free Re-rolls, hmm I like most of them BUT please re-roll the Fate Points. Other then that I am pretty happy with most of the rest of the rolls. I will post out something tonight (as I don't have my WH book here with me at work)




Your FP re-roll is a _7_ for _3 FP's_ .


----------



## Torillan (Feb 20, 2007)

Lot said:
			
		

> I'd like to use Shallya's Mercy to make the 7 an 11 and re-roll the 6.  Also, I'd like to re-roll the 3 for Fate.  After that, I should be able to post the character soon after.




Your reroll for the "6" is _20_ !!  Very nice!  The FP reroll is only a 5 however, but that does give you one more.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OK I'd like to re-roll the 2 and the 5 from my main stats, and the 2nd talent (to replace Sixth Sense).
> 
> EDIT: I am good to post the character once I have those changes.




Reroll for "2" is _14_ , and the reroll for the "5" is _17_ .  The random talent reroll is _16_ for _Excellent Vision_ .


----------



## Insight (Feb 20, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Reroll for "2" is _14_ , and the reroll for the "5" is _17_ .  The random talent reroll is _16_ for _Excellent Vision_ .




Wow, nice re-rolls   

Excellent Vision almost makes me want to change my spec to gunpowder... but alas, melee is the only way to go for Soldier IMO.  I might bump a spec into Perception though, to make good use of it.

I'll post the character tonight when I get a chance.

EDIT: Posted in the Rogues' Gallery thread.


----------



## Paranoia833 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine's up, although the format's kind of ugly so I'll probably redo it slightly. 

Insight I noticed you did a soldier as well, want our characters to be war buddies?     Heh, guess I'll take a different career progression from you down the line to make them more distinctive.


----------



## Lot (Feb 21, 2007)

Just posted my hedge wizard.  Looking forward to starting.


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> Mine's up, although the format's kind of ugly so I'll probably redo it slightly.
> 
> Insight I noticed you did a soldier as well, want our characters to be war buddies?     Heh, guess I'll take a different career progression from you down the line to make them more distinctive.




Yeah, that's fine.  We can be war buddies.

I'm pretty sure we'll have a different progression since I am looking at Gund getting into the Knights of the Blazing Sun (or at least trying to   )


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2007)

We have a lot of melee dudes  and even though Hans bonuses are there he is going to focus somewhat with Ranged weapons (I have not rolled for starting gold, assuming *Torillan* will want to roll those BUT if I get enough I might buy a Bow to start with... hey I still have a re-roll if my starting funds are less then 15 please re-roll, if it works out cool, if not no big deal)

Oh an Hans is looking towards going toward the Scout or maybe Hunter career next


----------



## Paranoia833 (Feb 21, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's fine.  We can be war buddies.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we'll have a different progression since I am looking at Gund getting into the Knights of the Blazing Sun (or at least trying to   )




Great. So I imagine you'll be looking to go Sergeant--> Knight then? If so I'll think about going Veteren--> Champion and then depending on how the game goes possibly Witchhunter.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 21, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> We have a lot of melee dudes  and even though Hans bonuses are there he is going to focus somewhat with Ranged weapons (I have not rolled for starting gold, assuming *Torillan* will want to roll those BUT if I get enough I might buy a Bow to start with... hey I still have a re-roll if my starting funds are less then 15 please re-roll, if it works out cool, if not no big deal)
> 
> Oh an Hans is looking towards going toward the Scout or maybe Hunter career next




D'OH!!  I knew there was something I've forgotten.  Lets just go ahead and say *everyone starts with 15 gold crowns*, but you can *only end up with one* in your pocket.  If it ain't spent, it ain't there!!

Everything about characters looks good, so we'll wait for the others to post and then we'll begin!!  Woot!


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> D'OH!!  I knew there was something I've forgotten.  Lets just go ahead and say *everyone starts with 15 gold crowns*, but you can *only end up with one* in your pocket.  If it ain't spent, it ain't there!!




So I can start with a bow, just no arrows I believe ...don't have my book here but I believe a regular bow costs 15 crowns  BUT I will still spend them


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So I can start with a bow, just no arrows I believe ...don't have my book here but I believe a regular bow costs 15 crowns  BUT I will still spend them




Pick up Craft (bowyery) and make 'em!


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> Great. So I imagine you'll be looking to go Sergeant--> Knight then? If so I'll think about going Veteren--> Champion and then depending on how the game goes possibly Witchhunter.




My options are Soldier -> Sergeant, Soldier -> Veteran, or maybe Soldier -> Initiate depending on how things go.  I may need to go thru the Myrmidian priesthood in order to enter the Knights of the Blazing Sun (in fact, it makes sense as a requirement).  So then, it would be much different from your progression: Soldier -> Initiate -> Priest (?) -> Veteran -> Knight of the Blazing Sun.


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> D'OH!!  I knew there was something I've forgotten.  Lets just go ahead and say *everyone starts with 15 gold crowns*, but you can *only end up with one* in your pocket.  If it ain't spent, it ain't there!!
> 
> Everything about characters looks good, so we'll wait for the others to post and then we'll begin!!  Woot!




Yay I get 4 more gc!


----------



## omrob (Feb 22, 2007)

*Laggin*

Sorry for Laggin, Ill get mine done tonight


----------



## omrob (Feb 23, 2007)

*Rerolls*

HIya

Plz reroll my 9, and random talent, and the career choice 71/17

Thx

Ok my character is in the rogues gallery now - if I get a troll slayer on my reroll im reworking the character heh!


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 23, 2007)

I updated Hans also... turns out a Regular Bow is only 10 gold crowns so he could afford it, some arrows a leather skullcap and some rations  looking forward to starting


----------



## Torillan (Feb 23, 2007)

omrob said:
			
		

> Plz reroll my 9



 - your reroll for this is _13_



> and random talent



 - this one is _23_, resulting in _Hardy_ 



> and the career choice 71/17



 - this one is _34 (43)_, resulting in _Militiaman_ or _Outlaw_.  Not _quite_ what you were looking for, but not bad either.   

Thx


----------



## Torillan (Feb 23, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I updated Hans also... turns out a Regular Bow is only 10 gold crowns so he could afford it, some arrows a leather skullcap and some rations  looking forward to starting




Sounds good.  I'm compiling the character info now, and we should start soon, most likely on Sunday but I'll try to post Saturday night (I'll be working during the day).

BTW, I'll give you a heads up and tell you guys flat out that this will not be starting in the traditional "You all meet in a tavern" bit, so be prepared for a surprise.  But don't worry, I don't plan on killing the party off.....for now......<insert evil laughter, w/ reverb and trailing off>


----------



## omrob (Feb 23, 2007)

*Ok*

I've updated my guy and am done.


----------



## Azarath (Feb 24, 2007)

Not shur Game this is but I played D&D 3.E and was Wondering if I could join Ill try 2 fined what on need on the internet And is ther Half-Giants


----------



## Paranoia833 (Feb 24, 2007)

Azarath said:
			
		

> Not shur Game this is but I played D&D 3.E and was Wondering if I could join Ill try 2 fined what on need on the internet And is ther Half-Giants




Well it's Torill's decision, but personally I wouldn't recommend joining a WFRP game without at least having read the rulebook. The character creation system is considerably different from D&D and combat can be quite deadly even if you know what you're doing.

Anyway, back on topic, to be honest I can't think of anything I particularly need to buy for my character, so let's just say it spent his extra 14 crowns on wine, women and general debauchery.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> Anyway, back on topic, to be honest I can't think of anything I particularly need to buy for my character, so let's just say it spent his extra 14 crowns on wine, women and general debauchery.




Ah, good times


----------



## Torillan (Feb 26, 2007)

Heys guys.  Sorry for the delay.  I am virtually ready to start, but Mondays and Tuesdays are big school days for me.  So most likely I will post the first IC thread Tuesday evening.  The characters look good, but I'll do a quick review of stats tonite.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Azarath (Feb 27, 2007)

Well ill start when i got all that stuff ok 
Any idea wher i would get this stuff


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2007)

Azarath said:
			
		

> Well ill start when i got all that stuff ok
> Any idea wher i would get this stuff




Are you talking about the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay book?  Get that at a game store, I guess.  Or maybe you can buy it online.

I'm pretty sure the game is full, but the GM can confirm that.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay book?  Get that at a game store, I guess.  Or maybe you can buy it online.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the game is full, but the GM can confirm that.




For right now, yes, the game is full.  I'll take one or two alternates for standby, but five characters is my max to make it enjoyable for all (including me!!).


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey gang:

Don't fret, we will be starting soon.  I'm just about ready to start up, so keep checking here for the link for the IC thread that I'll start.

I am re-doing a few of my maps in Dungeoncrafter, and it took longer than I expected.  I want it to add something to the game, so bear with me.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## Dragoon (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi, I see the game is full, but I really would love to do WFRP game, is there any chance I could jump in still?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 5, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hi, I see the game is full, but I really would love to do WFRP game, is there any chance I could jump in still?




I'll sign you up as an alternate, but I'd like to keep no more than 5 players to keep it manageable.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope to post the 1st IC thread Monday evening (EST).  I have a midterm today, but after that I'm technically on Spring Break (Booyaa!)

This WILL start!!  I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2007)

bump... sooooo loney


----------



## Torillan (Mar 8, 2007)

I know!!  I'm so sorry!  I am almost ready to start, I'll post a little something in a bit.  Some of the maps are taking longer than expected, and I don't want to get too far behind.

It'll start, I swear!!

Thanks for your patience, all of you.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats cool I am still awaiting


----------



## Dragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool, I'll hang around and watch the game.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 12, 2007)

*We're Off!!!!*

Again, I apologize for the delay.  Here we go!!

Here is the link


----------

